# My mouth did it again only this time I got my positive point across



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was at a big box store and I went back to the automotive shop when I heard this Sm#%@ A#& rude customer belittling this young man about just changing oil for an occupation. 😡🤬 I’m not sure what caused this outrage, but I stood up for the employee. I asked the customer what type of oil he used in his very expensive car. He replied, “that’s what I pay these people for” 🤦‍♂️ I explained to him that an oil change isn’t as simple as it used to be, and that these people have to know a lot more than just draining oil and replacing it with just any oil. I asked him if he was having his Freon checked. He said he did that himself🤨 I asked if his car used the new type freon, that went over his head. The guy says, that’s not my job to know this stuff. I said “exactly, that’s this young gentleman’s job to know this, so you don’t have to. As I was walking away I asked the customer if he had ever had his cabin air filter changed. The customer replied in a sarcastic reply, it’s a car, it doesn’t have a cabin🤦‍♂️🤪😄🥵 I looked at the employee and said “you tell Mr. know it all” my point is if a person is working trying to make a honest living don’t judge them. Every job is important in one way or another


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Good for you man! You did right!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

You should have asked him if he was married to Britt McHenry


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Ive been blue collar all my life, cant stand people who think they are better because they have a degree, and this hag above need to try a real job for awhile


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

😇 
Hahaha!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sometimes it has to be done unfortunately. Certain genres of education are valued over others in our culture. The truth is, knowledge is knowledge, wisdom is wisdom, regardless of what that occupation might be. At the end of the day, we’re all the same. I hope that customer was able to reflect a bit on that. Even if not, someone had that young man’s back, and that could have made a big difference in his life. Certainly in his day.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Who is Britt McHenry? Sorry, I have never heard of her. She obviously thinks a lot of herself.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Good on you Tag! I could rant a book on the subject and it would not be beneath me to use a spellchecker in the process!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I spend my days with PhD's who couldn't change their own oil if they had to. Makes one wonder how we value people and the things they do.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I spend my days with PhD's who couldn't change their own oil if they had to. Makes one wonder how we value people and the things they do.


Yeah I’ve witnessed that exact phenomenon. Funny yet also slightly concerning at times lol


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Very concerning. I should admit that I am nearly one of those PhD's. I have a PhD, but can also change my own oil, sweat pipe and put plumbing in, do basic framing and hang drywall, have changed toilets and water heaters, etc.. I leave all but the most basic wiring to the pro's. However, part of my education has been learning that those with the proper training and experience do all of the above three times better than I do in a quarter of the time or less. Which is why I have a large appreciation for those who change my oil and all the rest. Although I do really enjoy cutting and splitting my own wood when I am lucky enough to be in a wood heated place. It is nice having a society where division of labor helps us do more together than any could do on their own, and I always try to show the same level of respect to the janitor and the CEO to keep that functioning well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

No matter what a person does for a living, as long as they are trying to provide for themselves and their family they shouldn’t be looked down upon. For the sake of disagreement, I’m sure there are professions that we all don’t agree with. I’m referring to people that are doing jobs that are considered entry level.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I spend my days with PhD's who couldn't change their own oil if they had to. Makes one wonder how we value people and the things they do.


i used to work with a guy who’s favourite line when referring to someone else we worked with who was very clever but….

“He can calculate and tell you the exact cubic capacity of the inside of a jam jar but can’t get the lid off”


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol spewing that’s a good one


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

spewing said:


> i used to work with a guy who’s favourite line when referring to someone else we worked with who was very clever but….
> 
> “He can calculate and tell you the exact cubic capacity of the inside of a jam jar but can’t get the lid off”



Perfectly captures the sentiment! Also describes why I don't fit so well there and have to find other places to mingle and things to do outside of work to keep my sanity.

I should add that not all PhD's are that way. Many are very intelligent highly creative "normal" people in the mix. Although it is a degree and environment that strongly selects for the type of people that can design a complex circuit while having trouble changing the bulb it runs. A good place to work where some real problems have been solved, all while surviving the days spent in pretty dim rooms filled with bright bulbs.


----------

